# Smoked Cheesecake



## Micah Roe (Jul 14, 2018)

Today, I decided to get adventurous. First time I have made a cheesecake. I then decided to smoke it on the grill. The coals were sitting at about 275* and I used cherry wood pellets for the smoke. I smoked it for about 45 minutes, and then finished it in the oven. 

End result was awesome. The taste is initially sweet with a smokey aftertaste. I topped it with a cherry sauce. Definitely learned some lessons, but will do it again. 

While making the filling, I mixed it too much, and mixed air into the filling, which cause it to swell, and then sink when it cooled. Also I think it will be best if its made the night before. Also, rotating the cheesecake every once awhile helps prevent one side from becoming overcooked.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 14, 2018)

Cheesecake.. *drool*


----------

